# Porsche 996 Turbo 2000 - Estado de Concurso



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

With only 35000 kms but with severe washes and hard polishing sessions on it , this 996 Turbo needed a very good treatment to restore his finish.


















Solid black are the worst...










Here at arrival cleaned and ready to start the detailing










Some sanding to the front for removing some defects


















another angles with the Sun Gun .


















Other side










































Bonnet











































Front Bumper


































Roof


















Wing and trunk



























































Passenger sideway






































































































































Driver´s side




























































































Rear bumper



















































Paint Correction finished










Rimms and wheel arches




























































Swissvax Crystal Rock curing










Some details...



































The interior was very nice and a good clean and protection came out just perfect , no before pics.


























Motor


























More details


















Right headlight detailed and left one to be detailed.










Trunk interior finished


















Exaust and mufflers


























5050










The 996 finished and ready for show off



















































Outside





























































































































At the Sun































































































































































And we finish with a after pic from the first one we post on this thread.










Regards

Rui


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great turnaround..now looks fantastic:thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Perfect job
I ilke black 996 turbo:thumb:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Lovley correction on a stunning car!


----------



## DannyDetail (Apr 7, 2012)

great work!


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Another top detail session Rui!! Hard work on the clearcoat and well done.
Really liked the first and last pics. 911's rear side panel in general are very intriguing to shoot pics with a single light source due to the nice curves.


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

I love your work Rui  :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work as always :thumb:


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Stunning !!!


----------



## Silky-cookie (Nov 19, 2012)

Superb job rui, not into Porsches but that's come up a treat...what do you use in the arches, they look like new!


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

Cracking job:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Great turnaround..now looks fantastic:thumb:





TopSport+ said:


> Perfect job
> I ilke black 996 turbo:thumb:





Porta said:


> Lovley correction on a stunning car!





DannyDetail said:


> great work!





Spyco said:


> Another top detail session Rui!! Hard work on the clearcoat and well done.
> Really liked the first and last pics. 911's rear side panel in general are very intriguing to shoot pics with a single light source due to the nice curves.





Wax-IT.be said:


> I love your work Rui  :thumb:





Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work as always :thumb:





athol said:


> Stunning !!!





Silky-cookie said:


> Superb job rui, not into Porsches but that's come up a treat...what do you use in the arches, they look like new!


Thank you Guys :thumb:

Regarding the arches it´s 95% elbow grease for removing the grime of it , then a good plastic conditioner and on this case i use the sonax plastic gel.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

My current project is a SL 55 AMG from 2003 and it looks like this at the moment










Regards

Rui


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

Very nice results and sure rewards your hard work. 

Love the fact you choose to wet sand locally on the bonnet to remove the deep ones instead of doing the whole bonnet.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning job Rui, as always! Looks incredible now!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Excellent work as always my friend, I bet that was fun


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Super work Rui


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

Fantastic work! :thumb:


----------



## Millzer (Jan 24, 2012)

Really nice job! 
Got some awesome reflections there!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Kotsos said:


> Very nice results and sure rewards your hard work.
> 
> Love the fact you choose to wet sand locally on the bonnet to remove the deep ones instead of doing the whole bonnet.


*Yes , but sometimes you can´t go local...* :thumb:



JBirchy said:


> Stunning job Rui, as always! Looks incredible now!


*Outside i was a little amazed by depth and after so many works its very hard to happen that kind of feeling.
I just want to take some snaps and deliver the car *



Clark @ PB said:


> Excellent work as always my friend, I bet that was fun


*Hey Clark , yes it was fun and solid black is just soooo funnn :lol:*



Luis said:


> Super work Rui


*Thank you Luis :thumb:*



ImDesigner said:


> Fantastic work! :thumb:


*Thank you*



Millzer said:


> Really nice job!
> Got some awesome reflections there!


*Thanks :thumb:*


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Simply stunning! great work :thumb:


----------



## farley2708 (Apr 19, 2011)

pure awesome,some very very good work there,love the shot of the exhaust compared to the one not done


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

jlw41 said:


> Simply stunning! great work :thumb:





farley2708 said:


> pure awesome,some very very good work there,love the shot of the exhaust compared to the one not done


Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Now that's what i call a "liquid" finish!!That car looks wet!Solid black is every detailers nightmare but you did this Porsche proud with this "Estado de Concurso" Rui :argie:

Faysal


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

looks stunning Rui, what is your burnishing technique and what pad polish combo did you use on this solid black?:wave:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome work Rui! :thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Damn that is phenomenal work, well done!


----------



## Reds (Jan 14, 2009)

Bon trabalho Rui.


----------

